# triming cabomba and ordering plants



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

when i trim cabomba to i just trim the top or do i trim and replant the top and get rid of the bottom and also should i not plant to close together because now my plants look great but some are yellowing on the bottom(3 wpg) and also what is the best place to order great plants online. thanx for your help


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The way order trimming your cabomba is correct. It's like any other stem plant and is maintain this way. Planting them close together can block out the lower portions from receiving light, so if you're getting yellow bottoms you should space them out further from one another.

Great places to order plants from include any one of the sponsors here at APC (not just saying that because they are sponsors); also check out the For Sale section of APC (best quality and quantity).

-John N.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

sometimes I use to cut the top and replant them together in a goup (small och big), but it's much more easy to just cut the top and throw away the top, keep the rest of the plant, which already is in the substrate.


----------



## hellbent72 (Jan 28, 2006)

hey thanx for your help. I will space tem further apart now, i just had them really close because I liked the dense look but i would rather them be green then yellow


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

What happens to the bottoms? Are they still viable to grow?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Muirner said:


> What happens to the bottoms? Are they still viable to grow?


Yes, and they grow 2 stems from the spot you trimmed it


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Cool, that's what I thought. I have some Cabomba that is growing like mad, i'll be trimming it up nice and short this weekend to set up the "Cabomba forrest"


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

What I would do when I trimmed, If i were you, is just throw out whatever looks bad(top or bottom) and keep whatever looks good(top or bottom). It shouldn't make a whole lot of difference. If your cabomba is growing well you'll have plenty in no time.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

It did grow from about 4" to the top of my 55 gallon in a week. At least 2 stems have done this. Nice and healthy stems as well. But a little to much distance between each node? IDK what it is, the green leaves you know? There is like 1-1.5" between each, but in my 10 gal it's only about 1/2" or so. Trim time is near for these guys we'll see how they do.


----------



## Ralph676 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ownager2004 said:


> What I would do when I trimmed, If i were you, is just throw out whatever looks bad(top or bottom) and keep whatever looks good(top or bottom). It shouldn't make a whole lot of difference. If your cabomba is growing well you'll have plenty in no time.


Hi to everybody, I'm almost new here, My experience with cabomba its that this plant likes medium cold water not warm..when you plant the cabomba from a cut steam, leave the plant steam float until it gets roots..then put it below the substrate with two nodes below the gravel..Cabomba needs Co2 and good Light and clear water..Hope I can Help you with this advice


----------

